# luz de la pantalla del portatil



## kikekike (Dic 27, 2009)

hola la luz de la pantalla de mi portatil no funciona 


alguien sabe como solucionarlo.



gracias y feliz navidad


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 27, 2009)

Bueno.. primero que nada hay una seccion de hardware de pc para este tema... pero bueno ya se encargaran de moverlo..

Ahora.. te aconsejo que cuando preguntes algo trata de dar algunos detalles sobre tu problema... 

Que luz es la que no funciona... que computadora es la que tienes.. que paso para que deje de funcionar.. y demas cosas que puedan ayudar al que trata de ayudarte.

Saludos!


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 27, 2009)

Pueden ser dos cosas generalmente:

La luz en sí de la pantalla (led o fluorescente), o el inverter/controlador, que es el que eleva/regula el voltaje, y ajusta el brillo.

Lo ideal sería tener una notebook igual para probar los componentes de la sana en la rota para saber qué es.
Si es la lámpara, vas a tener que cambiarla, y tal vez también el LCD (a veces vienen juntos lamentablemente). Si es el inverter, podés cambiarlo o repararlo. A veces son muy simples y se quema solo un amplificador operacional o algun mosfet.



Saludos.


----------



## kikekike (Dic 28, 2009)

es un acer extensa 5230 y la pantalla funciona pero la luz no se enciende ¿el inverter es un circuito impreso que hay bajo la pantalla?


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 28, 2009)

Generalmente está en ese lugar.

Es esta plaqueta:









Saludos.


----------



## kikekike (Dic 28, 2009)

y como se llama esa plaqueta

para buscarla


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 28, 2009)

Como dije más arriba, se le llama "inverter", o "inverter del lcd".


Saludos.


----------

